# Marax : Walnut portafilter



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi ... just a quick question to those who've upgraded to the 'wood' all round specifically portafilter.

Lelit do the pukka LELIT58 portafilter but are there any other 'walnuty' ones around with a different shape to the handle?

I'm not a fan of the original as the handle doesnt do it justice, its just a plain turned piece of wood whereas i kinda like the shape of the

phenoline portaflter which is more of a stepped shape.

Just wondering that's all, it's been a quiet afternoon so far ....


----------



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

i've stumped you all?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

There are some off the shelf designs. So it's a cheap way to get a portafilter and handle.

https://www.devecchigiuseppesrl.com/e-commerce/cerca.asp?Cerca_Codice_Articolo=&CercaDescrizione=portafilter+handle+walnut&offset=0


----------



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

Yeah ... some weird and wonderful shaped pf there ... didnt bother to register for prices, looked v.expensive to me!


----------

